# Beef Stew



## Maro (Aug 9, 1999)

SHAKER BEEF STEW;This is the basic reciepe.Stew Meat cut into large pieces1 sliced onion1 1/2 cups apple juice1/2 cup wine1/1/2 cups water1 teas.thyme1 teas. MarjoramVegtablesFresh ParsleyDust the meat in flour, and brown in Dutch Oven. Add onion, parsley, liquids, and herbs.Simmer until meat is tender, add veggies, and cook until doneThese are the basics, I alway make quite a bit as it is better left over. I add more liquid as it cooks,and spices. Let your taste buds determine that. I also leave my vegtables in large pieces. I usually put in potatoes, carrots, celery,parsnips,cabbage(for my husband not for me) Also I do not put in tomatoes, so for those of you that can't tolerate tomatoes this is a good stew for you. Serve with French bread & butter. Yumm. If you have any questions feel free to ask. Maro


----------



## Maro (Aug 9, 1999)

Bumping this up for Fall soups.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 1999)

Maro,I just got to tell you that I tried this stew out last week. My night for cooking was Wednesday, but since it takes a while I cooked it on Monday night and let it sit until Wednesday. It was the most delisious Stew I have ever tasted in my whole life! My mom was saying "How come my Stew doesn't taste like this?"I didn't use apple juice, I used two cans of V8 instead (I'm allergic to apples), but even that turned out fine!!!! I love improvising on recipies!!!!!Thanks for sharing this one with us, this is definitely going into my list of favorite things to make!!!!







------------------*Michelle*


----------



## Maro (Aug 9, 1999)

Sauish: I am glad you liked the receipe. It is one of our favorites too. Maro





















[This message has been edited by Maro (edited 09-24-1999).]


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

My recipe for stew is almost the same (minus the apple juice I'll have to try that next time) but for a little different flavor instead of adding actual tomatoes, we add a can of tomato puree. One of those small cans used to thicken tomato sauces, they say paste on them, it's a nice little touch.Wes


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 1999)

Maro,I made this today without the parsnips and cabbage. It was very good. It makes quite a bit. Danny has just about finished it----said it is better than my recipe. Could it have had anything to do with the wine? (LOL)------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------

